# The Hexa-Core Clubhouse.



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2010)

A lot of us will be getting 6 cores for our boards and I thought it would be cool to start a clubhouse where we could all talk temps, speeds, and settings. Ill be updating this posts with charts and news as we gather first hand knowledge of these babies!

AMD:


> AMD’s chip is codenamed Thuban and will feature all six cores on single 45nm die. Thuban will feature an integrated DDR3 controller. The company didn’t confirm branding but the chip is expected to be labeled as the Phenom II X6. The chip is derivative of the six-core Opteron chip which made its earlier this summer.
> 
> Extrapolating from the hexa-core Opteron, Thuban is likely to be a 346mm2 chip and have a massive 904 million transistors. As a comparison, Intel’s Core i7-975 Extreme Editions have 731 million transistors on a 262mm2 die, the Core i5-750 has 774 million transistors with 296mm2 die and the Phenom  II X4 965 Black Edition 758 million transistors on a 258mm2 die.
> 
> ...



AMD Mobos that support x6.


Spoiler



Asus:

M4A89GTD PRO
AMD® 890GX/SB850 

M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
AMD® 890GX/SB850 

Crosshair III Formula
 AMD® 790FX/SB750 

M4N72-E
 NVIDIA nForce® 750a SLI 

M4N82 DELUXE
 NVIDIA nForce® 980a SLI with NVIDIA NVCC and ESA support 

M4N75TD 
 NVIDIA nForce® 750a SLI® 
Supports NVIDIA Clock Calibration(NVCC) function 

M4N98TD EVO
 NVIDIA nForce® 980a SLI
Supports NVIDIA Clock Calibration(NVCC) function 

M4A79 Deluxe
 AMD® 790FX/SB750 

M4A79T Deluxe
 AMD® 790FX/SB750 

M4A78T-E
 AMD® 790GX/SB750

M4A78-E 
 AMD® 790GX/SB750

M4A78-E SE
 AMD® 790GX/SB750

M4A785TD-V EVO
 AMD® 785G/SB710

M4A785TD-M EVO
 AMD® 785G/SB710

M4A785D-M PRO
 AMD® 785G/SB710

M4A785T-M
 AMD® 785G/SB710

M4A785-M
 AMD® 785G/SB710

M4A785G HTPC
 AMD® 785G/SB710

M4A78-EM
 AMD® 780G/SB700

M4A78LT-M LE
 AMD® 760G/SB710

M4A78L-M
 AMD® 760G/SB710

M4A78 PLUS
 AMD® 770/SB700

M4A77TD PRO
 AMD® 770/SB710

M4A77TD
 AMD® 770/SB710

M4A77D
 AMD® 770/SB710

M4A77T
 AMD® 770/SB710

M4A77
 AMD® 770/SB710

M4N78 SE
 NVIDIA nForce® 720D

M4N68T PRO
 NVIDIA nForce® 630a

M2N68 PLUS
 NVIDIA nForce® 630a

M3N78-VM
 NVIDIA GeForce® 8200

M4N78-AM
 NVIDIA GeForce® 8200

M4N78-AM V2
 NVIDIA GeForce® 8200

M2N68-AM SE2
 NVIDIA Geforce® 7025/nForce 630a

M4N68T-M
 NVIDIA Geforce® 7025/nForce 630a

M4N68T-M LE
 NVIDIA Geforce® 7025/nForce 630a

M2N68-AM PLUS
 NVIDIA Geforce® 7025/nForce 630a



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel:


> The 980X is also the first high-performance processor based on the 32 nm Westmere architecture. The processor is able to maintain a TDP rating of 130W, on par with its 45 nm Nehalem quad-core counterparts. It has six cores operating at 3.33 GHz, with HyperThreading technology enabled, there are 12 logical CPUs (threads) for the operating system to deal with. Each core has 64 KB L1, 256 KB L2 caches, while a large 12 MB L3 cache is shared between all the cores. The Core i7 980X comes in the LGA-1366 package. Most existing motherboards with the Intel X58 Express chipset will be able to support it with a BIOS update. Intel will formally release the processor by April, at an estimated price of US $999.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2010)

Just aimed at AMD 6 cores or Intel too?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2010)

how about us with 16 threads going ?


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Apr 8, 2010)

I will not be joining this until winter 2010. But I look forward to seeing the temps, speed, etc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Just aimed at AMD 6 cores or Intel too?


 Both. I want to make a thread to share ideas. Not create a pissing contest. The more people learn from both sides the better the forum IMO.



Assassin48 said:


> how about us with 16 threads going ?


 Real cores or just threads?



YinYang.ERROR said:


> I will not be joining this until winter 2010. But I look forward to seeing the temps, speed, etc.


 Not many people will be able to join right away but that doesnt mean you can't contribute!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A lot of us will be getting 6 cores for our boards



Would you hurry up with that? Need to get that 955 you got crunching.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Both. I want to make a thread to share ideas. Not create a pissing contest. The more people learn from both sides the better the forum IMO.
> 
> Real cores or just threads?
> 
> Not many people will be able to join right away but that doesnt mean you can't contribute!



8 real cores


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Would you hurry up with that? Need to get that 955 you got crunching.



Don't worry. I'm keeping her nice and cool for you. She never breaks 45c under load. 



Assassin48 said:


> 8 real cores



Other than I hate you no. You can't join.  This is a Hexa-core clubhouse. Your damn Octo-Core isn't welcome......Octo-Core sounds like a weapon you use against Spiderman.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't worry. I'm keeping her nice and cool for you. She never breaks 45c under load.


Doing my first water loop for her.  She will stay nice and cool with me too.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't worry. I'm keeping her nice and cool for you. She never breaks 45c under load.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than I hate you no. You can't join.  This is a Hexa-core clubhouse. Your damn Octo-Core isn't welcome......Octo-Core sounds like a weapon you use against Spiderman.



lol ill shut down a few cores how about that 

I don't feel like making a club either, it will be lonely with fits and me


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 8, 2010)

$999!?!?! you guys would spend that much on a cpu?!?!?!?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> $999!?!?! you guys would spend that much on a cpu?!?!?!?



And thats why I'm going with AMD. $295  But still if I had the money I damn sure would go Intel.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And thats why I'm going with AMD. $295  But still if I had the money I damn sure would go Intel.



aaa sorry my bad i didnt see the price tag for amd  i thought it would be around the same


----------



## theonedub (Apr 8, 2010)

AMD has made their pricing way too tempting. How can you pass on a 6 core for that $$? 

I want to know for sure if 6 physical AMD cores out match Intel's 4+4


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2010)

Im tempted to make the move to AMD when these are released... 

Looking forward to some results and reviews


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh sweet Jesus, why does the AMD have to be $295?  It's like they're holding a gun to my head to make me upgrade.


----------



## erixx (Apr 8, 2010)

I have 4 CPU cores, 1 GPU core and my own (human) core that makes up six, can I have a beer?

These every 6-month revolutions are getting harder and harder aint' they?


----------



## Stak (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow 32 nm already? But 999 for intel... Well, at least i already have lga1366. Now wait till its 60-70%off


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thubans suppose to be out at the end of this month or next month, that news report looks old, and the 1080T is going to be 3.2Ghz, thats really darn close to the top quads right now. I didn't know the Thubans transistor count was going to be that high though... I like the sounds of that at the price range, maybe it will be even better than I hoped.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2010)

Woohoo. I would like to join. I already have my precious, but no ram to run it yet. 

I also plan to sell my QX setup to grab a Thuban for 24/7 use, if possible.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a quad with 8 threads  Does that count


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just to let you know guys I plan on adding all kinds of stuff to the first post so we can all use it as reference. I'm just waiting on both companies to get them on the market. If some of you guys with Intel 6 cores want to help send me temps, frequency, benches. Anything you can attest to. What I don't want are other websites benches. I want this to be a community thread with community feed back. Not sponsored garbage like on other sites.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Thubans suppose to be out at the end of this month or next month, that news report looks old, and the 1080T is going to be 3.2Ghz, thats really darn close to the top quads right now. I didn't know the Thubans transistor count was going to be that high though... I like the sounds of that at the price range, maybe it will be even better than I hoped.


 I know I know. But just to let you know I read on another site that the turbo mode may knock that up to 3.6 in some cases. Now like I said thats a rumor. But man if its true.....WOW!


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2010)

It's coming.  I won't be buying from Howard though, he jacks up his prices. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/1090T.jpg
> 
> It's coming.  I won't be buying from Howard though, he jacks up his prices. lol



Oh G-d I need my refund check NOW!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 10, 2010)

First post updated with Asus mobo support list. I need some Intel info to add. Anyone wanna help?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2010)

Sweet. I got 2 Asus boards on that list. Dont have to worry about boards for awhile.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Sweet. I got 2 Asus boards on that list. Dont have to worry about boards for awhile.



The have yet to update my bios even tho its on the list.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 10, 2010)

Its good to see board makers doing this.  I plan on going to Thuban's this fall after I crunch the hell out of my quads for the summer. Nice to find out some boards got a little extra life added to them.


----------



## mjkmike (May 7, 2010)

You can add me to this club.
Just droped a 1055t into my main rig.
Had to flash bios to a beta f8.
will run on stock untill non beta is ready, unless others think I can overclock on a beta. (First beta eva for me)
The board is a GA MA790FXT-UD5P
As you can see, I'm a cruncher so it must be stable.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2010)

Hey mail man, why not on your first post you put Boards that use DDR2 and DDR3 and that support 6 core CPUs in separate categories so say someone that has a DDR2 system and wants to upgrade to the 6 core without having to get DDR3 RAM would know which board to pick.

Also here is a DDR2 board that supports 6core (up to 1090T BE). 

ASRock A785GHM/128 

Just bought this board for my HTPC and plan (hopfully) on getting a 6core CPU for it in the future


----------



## Reefer86 (May 7, 2010)

did u just visit the asus website and grab their support list.......lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> did u just visit the asus website and grab their support list.......lol



I think he might have but some of those are DDR2 boards but would have to look at each ones specs.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 7, 2010)

Why am I not surprised that this thread is up?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Why am I not surprised that this thread is up?



LOL those 6 cores look nice!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

i bet i'm the only one to run a hexa (sexa? ) core on 785G 


this clubhouse needs to be revised and boosted. most boards have thuban support now (basically all AM3 and AM2+) so we should ditch that, and focus on OCing, tweaks, how to use turbo mode right, and how to use AMD overdrive on these chips for maximum power, and power efficiency.









i mean... look at this shit. imagine what we can do with that! we can.... stuff!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 2, 2010)

have 1090 on the way.  screwed up and got and open box board though (MSI 790FX-GD70).  Bad case of tunnel vision when I was deciding.  Turn's out it is possible to be too focused - not that I have that "problem" with anything else.  Funny how that works.

Also 8 gig of ddr3-1600.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Count me in, twil the GD-70 is a nice board a bit confusing, but once you get it down, it's great, brought my 1055t to 4.2ghz on the AMD cooler and was benchable at 3.9ghz.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 2, 2010)

Well then, I guess you just volunteered to post all the bios settings we need to tweak.  Oh and AOD too.   

Seriously though, that would make this thread very interesting.

Otherwise, if I want to try an oc, I may as well just bust out the flame thrower and toast the mobo good and proper.  That's what will happen anyway, so why dick around. :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just mess with the CPU and NB volts like any other board, don't worry about the VDDC crap, thats for really fine small adjustments, you can mess with those after. I don't use AOD, always had issues with it so that might be the base of your problems. I was able to run my 3.9ghz benchable on the stock cooler with only 1.420v, don't mean that you will be able to do the same, but it gives you a good starting point.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks K, but what I was really talking about are some of the other settings you see in the top-of-the-line boards.  I can't remember what they are but they are pretty obscure.  didn't even get much from Google.

I loaded AOD once but I never played with it.  it seemed a little squirrelly.

I can do the voltage/multiplier thing - that's what I've done in the past.  Plus fsb mods - which you had to do on Intel chips (pre onboard MC).

On most boards I got to hold a stable oc, the capacitors eventually went.  And since they were $200 boards, I decided it wasn't worth it.

It's stock at 3.4 so it might be fun to get it up to 3.8, but I'm probably going to be very, very conservative.  I run BOINC 24/7 and doing that ages everything in dog years.


----------



## Bravo2Zero (Jun 2, 2010)

I have 2 cpus on my board both are X5680 xeon's both are 6 cores Its good to be on top of the leader board by a huge margin lol .


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

AOD interests me cause of all the options. for BC2 i  can set a stock clocks profile with turbo mode off for example (lower voltage too? who knows)

for supcom (a game that really only uses 2 threads right) i can set it to a dual core with turbo mode on.


for benchmarks you can set it single core if they're not multi threaded, and so on.


AOD just lets you do kinky shit


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2010)

Can I join? I have only hit 4.5ghz on air with mine


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> AOD interests me cause of all the options. for BC2 i  can set a stock clocks profile with turbo mode off for example (lower voltage too? who knows)
> 
> for supcom (a game that really only uses 2 threads right) i can set it to a dual core with turbo mode on.
> 
> ...



Why would you? BC2 can use 6 cores. Also I do not like AOD as it installed a service that runs even when I close it down.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 3, 2010)

My 1090T arrived today, batch CCBBE CB 1018BPMW. Hopefully this is a good batch.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why would you? BC2 can use 6 cores. Also I do not like AOD as it installed a service that runs even when I close it down.



the example was because BC2 uses 6 cores and turbo is desgined for 3 cores.

its more useful for things that DONT use all the cores.



oh btw


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 3, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Thanks K, but what I was really talking about are some of the other settings you see in the top-of-the-line boards.  I can't remember what they are but they are pretty obscure.  didn't even get much from Google.
> 
> I loaded AOD once but I never played with it.  it seemed a little squirrelly.
> 
> ...



Top of the line boards have VDDC as additional voltage options, thats for fine tuning, mess with it later. I can't say I ever ever popped a capacitor on any board, I find todays hardware is pretty damn tough, I've OC'd to crazy high amounts had it fail over and over again and it still keeps ticking, to pop a cap you would have to have it shut down and then just keep doing that on end, or I guess be unlucky. I have a 1055t so I can only use FSB and it clocks like magic with it, just got to watch your RAM multiplier and your HT multi.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if this motherboard supports 6 cores?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not sure, but if your gonna spend the money on a 6 core I would suggest at least going to 785G, wouldn't want to run a low end board with minimal bios options on such a nice chip.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Top of the line boards have VDDC as additional voltage options, thats for fine tuning, mess with it later. I can't say I ever ever popped a capacitor on any board, I find todays hardware is pretty damn tough, I've OC'd to crazy high amounts had it fail over and over again and it still keeps ticking, to pop a cap you would have to have it shut down and then just keep doing that on end, or I guess be unlucky. I have a 1055t so I can only use FSB and it clocks like magic with it, just got to watch your RAM multiplier and your HT multi.


I am definitely unlucky, but I wouldn't want to blame it all on luck.  Having said that IDK.  My experiences were mainly with Intel boards - all P35-45's IIRC and high end gigabytes mostly.  Maybe my terminology was wrong, but they are definitely dead.  I have 3 waiting to be recycled if you want to play with them.  I'll split the shipping with you.

I also have one AMD board (Asus I think) that I might still have that has scorch marks on it - but this one gave me bizarre temp reading from the beginning - 120C on one of the sensors.  Except I guess it turns out that they were'nt as bogus as I thought. 

Edit:  we're only talking about maybe 5 or 6 boards total - don't want to imply that I've got piles of them.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not sure, but if your gonna spend the money on a 6 core I would suggest at least going to 785G, wouldn't want to run a low end board with minimal bios options on such a nice chip.



Ahh yeah I see your point

I'll move this motherboard to an HTPC one >


----------

